# How to transport oysters



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going to rockport this weekend and want to bring 10 dozen back with me in the shell for a party Sunday night. Is there a way to do this safely without them spoiling on the way home I going to Fayetteville with them and it is about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I put them in a cooler with ice on top, drain open, have kept them a week no. problem, I cook them though.
Oysters are good!


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure and put plenty of ice on the bottom of the cooler as well. You do not want them sitting in water while in the cooler. I bring back a full sack almost every weekend. If you don't want a full sack, Alby's usually has 100 count sacks as well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Transporting Oysters*



BayouBonsaiMan said:


> I put them in a cooler with ice on top, drain open, have kept them a week no. problem, I cook them though.
> Oysters are good!


X2. I place mine in a plastic bag before putting them in ice. C2


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> X2. I place mine in a plastic bag before putting them in ice. C2


Just don't tie the plastic bag shut. They are alive and still need air. That's why they're transported in the burlap sax.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Make sure the burlap has been soaked before you leave the vendor, Line the bottom of your cooler with ice maybe 6". Place a couple or more layers of heavy cardboard on top of the ice and spread the oysters out in the sack and lay them on the cardboard. Put mor cardboard on top and thin layer of ice.
i hauled 44,000 lbs from Kemah to Va. Beach in reefer and maintained 44 deg. What I described is the closest I can come to that environment.
IN OTHERWORDS KEEP THEM COOL AND MOIST AND THEY WILL LIVE


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Any guess on how many days from harvest in Galveston bay till eaten in 
Va. Beach? That's a lot of oysters, must have smelled goood! Any guesses how many loads get shipped north in a season?


----------

